
I've seen heaven. And it's written in JavaScript - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/twitter530/i-ve-seen-heaven-and-it-s-written-in-javascript-dcc443lu4
======
Frenchgeek
So, Heaven outsource their coding to Hell...

~~~
qbrass
Hell has a pretty good software marketing department. The eternal damnation
comes when the same people have to actually implement what they just sold.

